# Diabetes UK Ramadan calendar and online videos



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2012)

Diabetes UK have produced a Ramadan Calendar for 2012 to give advice and tips for people with diabetes about fasting during the Muslim holy month.

The Koran requires fasting during the month of Ramadan from sunrise to sunset; however, people with diabetes do not have to fast during Ramadan, and we encourage them to speak to their Imam about their personal situation.

The Diabetes UK 2012 Ramadan Calendar (PDF, 122KB) gives all the sunrise times, and also offers helpful advice for people with diabetes who are planing to fast for Ramadan, which this year begins around 19 July (subject to the moon).

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us...abetes-UK-Ramadan-calendar-and-online-videos/

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Document...od and diabetes/DUK-Ramadan-Calendar-2012.pdf


----------

